# Rain sensor and auto headlights retrofitted!



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

ALMOST! 

I had a badly pitted windshield that not so recently developed a little crack, eventually spreading almost the entire length of the glass. On Monday I finally got around to installing a new one. From what I heard SVTWEB and BillP say, I had to get the climate comfort (infrared reflecting) version like you see on the newer 7s. The way it keeps the interior cool is amazing! I had the car parked under the sun yesterday, and expecting a wave of hot, heavy air to come out after opening the door, I was shocked at how cool it was inside. The difference is huge. I would say the windshield makes more of a difference keeping the interior mild than the double glazed windows keep it quiet, but I still like my windows best  I don't have a radar detector, but they all say it will not function with this windshield, despite the cutout at the top for transponder devices.

I got all the parts from Chris at Crevier for Windshield Pros to stop by and do the installation on my driveway. Israel from Windshield Pros did an amazing job, so I would highly recommend him if you're in the Socal area. The installation looks perfect and I have absolutely no unwanted noises.

But I couldn't just get a new windshield. I thought of every possible modification that could relate, so I got the latest style interior rearview mirror from a fellow board member who upgraded to the compass version, the latest light/rain sensor, a light control module from the 2002s and newer, a new headlight switch, and the appropriate bezel--all for retrofitting the automatic headlights and rain sensor to my '97. While the rain sensor was available in other markets, it wasn't in the U.S. until at least '99, and by then some things had changed.

The link has before and after pics of the windshield and all the parts. The windshield is actually specified for 9/01 and newer, due presumably to some variation for the auto headlights. The foil wrapping is an expanding foam tape that, contrary to the ETK, is not needed when installing a new windshield. Mine was in absolutely perfect condition since it had never been exposed to the elements. I would have taken a picture with the windshield out, but I had to run and help Israel get a proper fit while setting the glass. The little black box is the light/rain sensor and the big black box is the new LCM. The part number on the box is what you order, but the one on the unit itself is different, as is common with many BMW control units that undergo changes and assume internal p/n designations. The new LCM will coincide perfectly for a resistor pack-less LED taillight installation, which I might do soon. Right now I have my fingers crossed that all this will work! The auto headlights are the only thing I have slight concerns about, but we'll find out after I get this all wired. The headlight switch uses a 4-pin connector, just like the standard one. I'm not sure if it's wired differently at the LCM though. Also, the light/rain sensor uses the same 4-pin connector as if you had only the rain sensor, so for you guys it would be an easy retrofit assuming a new windshield is not necessary. Lights must be controlled by the K-bus wire then, as the other three are power, ground, and wiper park. I'll update once the wiring and coding are done!

Some pictures:
http://home.socal.rr.com/tyrone/index.html


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet! T, will you be my mod mentor?

:thumbup:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

What is the auto headlight? I'm not sure I've ever heard of that one. Does it sense when to turn on the brights or something?

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> What is the auto headlight? I'm not sure I've ever heard of that one. Does it sense when to turn on the brights or something?
> 
> Chris


Auto headlights- a'la 2002 model year- A light sensor near the rain sensor in the windshield detects when it should automatically turn on the lights.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Auto headlights- a'la 2002 model year- A light sensor near the rain sensor in the windshield detects when it should automatically turn on the lights.


Did you have some problem detecting when to turn on your lights or was it a physical issue with turning the knob? Repetitive stress injury?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Did you have some problem detecting when to turn on your lights or was it a physical issue with turning the knob? Repetitive stress injury?


I think Tyrone's problem is more like repetitive MOD injury.... :rofl: :rofl:

Of course.. I am not one to talk...


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

Can you post the prices you paid for all the OEM parts? That's a great upgrade idea you have Please keep updating us in this thread with your progress.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

LmtdSlip, here's the only reason I wanted it:










My headlight switch has only 3 positions, whereas this one has 4. I'm crazy for buttons! Gotta have them all. The mod also goes along perfectly if you need a new windshield. On top of that, the light control module that this requires is something I needed anyway, so I didn't have to eat the entire cost on that module for this alone.

Brett, I'll keep you updated. For now, here are the parts and prices from Chris at Crevier. This will vary for different people, but here they are in my case:

windscreen____________51 31 7 059 699_______$287.20
windscreen molding_____51 31 8 159 784_______$25.80
rain/light sensor________61 35 6 923 954_______$99.20
connector_____________61 13 8 380 696_______$0.40
light module____________61 35 6 915 922______$252.00
headlight switch_________61 31 6 909 779______$27.40
headlight switch bezel____61 31 6 909 780______$8.48
mirror__________________51 16 8 236 774______$192 (I bought used for less)
mirror trim_____________51 16 8 257 203________$2.20
rubber grommet f mirror__61 13 6 903 457 or 61 13 8 365 522__$0.76

I had to get both of the last item, but I'll find out tomorrow which one it is I need. ETK is not clear. you will also need some electrical contacts, but I don't know the quantities yet. I'll post that when I'm done.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't suppose there is full wiring pinouts available for that connector up there? IIRC all E38/39/46s use that same single connector to wire up everything that goes on up there. I'm an E46er, and I'm trying to see if there's a way to get the autodim signal out of the mirror so that it can run autodim outside mirrors, like some E38s do. I've got most of the pins (I think there are 10) figured out but not the output for the mirror.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> ...mirror trim_____________51 16 8 257 203________$2.20
> rubber grommet f mirror__61 13 6 903 457 or 61 13 8 365 522__$0.76
> 
> I had to get both of the last item, but I'll find out tomorrow which one it is I need. ETK is not clear. you will also need some electrical contacts, but I don't know the quantities yet. I'll post that when I'm done.


Ty,

I am interested in using that rubber grommet/tube to snake the wire for my V1 through and I was curious how the grommet/tube went together along with the two plastic "caps" that surround it.

I am tired of having the wire come out from under the map lights near the UGDO and thought to snake it and get a bit more clean.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Ty,
> 
> I am interested in using that rubber grommet/tube to snake the wire for my V1 through and I was curious how the grommet/tube went together along with the two plastic "caps" that surround it.
> 
> ...


The rubber grommet goes into the headliner. Take off the map lights and sunroof/mic/UGDO trim and you'll see how it is. It's pretty narrow if I'm remembering right, so it'll take some work getting the plug through it. Now I have to get the huge mirror connector through, so we'll see how that goes! However, I think the best way is to snake the wire directly into the headliner where it meets the windshield. You can pull the liner down enough to fit the connector through and the wiring is hardly visible. If you were to go through the grommet, the wire will have to enter or exit that black plastic mirror trim somewhere and it would be more obvious. The two "caps" clip into each other. Carefully pull them apart laterally as straight as you can so as not to break the little plastic pins.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I don't suppose there is full wiring pinouts available for that connector up there? IIRC all E38/39/46s use that same single connector to wire up everything that goes on up there. I'm an E46er, and I'm trying to see if there's a way to get the autodim signal out of the mirror so that it can run autodim outside mirrors, like some E38s do. I've got most of the pins (I think there are 10) figured out but not the output for the mirror.


Kaz:

This will work on E39's and as you mention- E38's, but you must have electrochromatic glass on the side mirrors. I don't know if the E46's have this as an option, but my aspheric M5 mirrors were also electrochromatic. I have the pinouts around here, somewhere, and am close to getting this part of my mirror project done. I just need a weekend and the desire to rip my passenger door off. (Drivers is done.)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> Kaz:
> 
> This will work on E39's and as you mention- E38's, but you must have electrochromatic glass on the side mirrors. I don't know if the E46's have this as an option, but my aspheric M5 mirrors were also electrochromatic. I have the pinouts around here, somewhere, and am close to getting this part of my mirror project done. I just need a weekend and the desire to rip my passenger door off. (Drivers is done.)


Yeah, I understand that the glass would have to be compatible (and a way to get wiring into the doors as well). The ETK is kinda confusing about this, but it seems like certain years of E38/39 share mirror size/attachment with E46s, so if that's in fact true, the correct E38/39 glass should work.

Unfortunately, from what I can tell, this isn't an option or accessory on E46s.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Kaz:
> 
> This will work on E39's and as you mention- E38's, but you must have electrochromatic glass on the side mirrors. I don't know if the E46's have this as an option, but my aspheric M5 mirrors were also electrochromatic. I have the pinouts around here, somewhere, and am close to getting this part of my mirror project done. I just need a weekend and the desire to rip my passenger door off. (Drivers is done.)


Wow! Driver's is done..great. How do you like it so far?

Kaz, go to the bottom of this link for pinouts and a schematic. Maybe you can use the autodimming glass from another car? Never made for the E46.

http://www.baso.no/load.asp?id=85


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> The rubber grommet goes into the headliner. Take off the map lights and sunroof/mic/UGDO trim and you'll see how it is. It's pretty narrow if I'm remembering right, so it'll take some work getting the plug through it. Now I have to get the huge mirror connector through, so we'll see how that goes! However, I think the best way is to snake the wire directly into the headliner where it meets the windshield. You can pull the liner down enough to fit the connector through and the wiring is hardly visible. If you were to go through the grommet, the wire will have to enter or exit that black plastic mirror trim somewhere and it would be more obvious. The two "caps" clip into each other. Carefully pull them apart laterally as straight as you can so as not to break the little plastic pins.


I would just snake the wire w/out the little RJ-11 plug on the end and then attach the plug after snaking.

I don't like the headliner trick...did that one on Bee's car. My plan is to slit a small hole in the grommet/tube to pull the wire out. One can't get away from no wire showing but I think this will be the cleanest way and I can get rid of all the excess in my headliner that sometimes rattles/buzzes since it is just loose up there.

Thanks! 

Chris


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> I don't like the headliner trick...did that one on Bee's car.


haha! Well, you picked a good car to use those tricks I guess!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Tyrone said:


> Wow! Driver's is done..great. How do you like it so far?
> 
> Kaz, go to the bottom of this link for pinouts and a schematic. Maybe you can use the autodimming glass from another car? Never made for the E46.
> 
> http://www.baso.no/load.asp?id=85


:bow: I don't suppose this page is linked from bmwtips? This is good stuff.

Woohoo! The information I've been able to find (mostly EBA, E46 Bentley) kept leaving out 4-7.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> Auto headlights- a'la 2002 model year- A light sensor near the rain sensor in the windshield detects when it should automatically turn on the lights.


This is sort of a cool feature - I have it on my E39. However, in this socialist tax paradise  it is required to have your headlights ON all of the time.



-


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> This is sort of a cool feature - I have it on my E39. However, in this socialist tax paradise  it is required to have your headlights ON all of the time.
> 
> 
> -


My mom had the auto-light on her 1987 T-bird and it didn't work very well as it would suddenly turn on the brights in situations where it really shouldn't have. I guess I prefer having control over my own brights as they rarely get used. One reason I went with the DRL (daytime running lights) feature was to get some use out of my brights.

Chris


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I should add that this LAW (headlights on ALL of the time) came into effect at the same time that gasoline taxes were raised to 75% per liter, AND some quasi-intellectual in Helsinki discovered that gasoline powered cars use 0.3 liters more fuel per 100km if you have the headlights are on 24/7. 

The "windfall" in tax income for the State obviously spurred those idiots on - they have given themselves 2 pay raises (totalling 28%) and more "perks" in the last three years.

And no one here says a word. I honestly wonder if I am the only human being awake in this country.

What a bunch of kooks.



 

-


----------



## dasWolf (Jan 4, 2002)

Tyrone,

Did you ever get this working. 

I'd like to add auto headlights/wipers to my 2002 525i and am wondering how easy it would be to do.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

dasWolf said:


> Tyrone,
> 
> Did you ever get this working.
> 
> I'd like to add auto headlights/wipers to my 2002 525i and am wondering how easy it would be to do.


I should not have posted with that teaser line  There was a period of time when I was going back and forth trying to get the car properly coded, but I never was able to and I put the project on hold. The rain sensor unit is recognized, but there is no operation. I still have a couple things to try, but only after I get my nav retrofitted (this weekend). Since you have a 2002, I think it may work for you without the hassle I'm going through on my 97, but I'm hesitant to say anything for sure.

I'll try to get back on the ball soon. With the weather here I could really use the rain sensing wipers. At least my rear fogs work okay. I actually had to use them today


----------



## dasWolf (Jan 4, 2002)

thanks for the update.

Be careful driving out there in Sunny CA


----------

